# ВСД, невроз, боли в шее и сдавливание головы, тяжело засыпать и просыпаться. Как с этим разобраться?



## vlad8888 (26 Мар 2018)

Не уверен что правильно выбрал раздел, потому что тут проблемы на стыке разных направлений медицины.....
Буду краток, потому как знаю по себе, не всегда приятно читать простыни текста, где переливается из пустого в порожнее.
- Примерно с 4-5 лет начались тики, тревожность. Во всяком случае, осознание себя как личности в моём случае произошло именно в этом возрасте. Не детсадовский. Всю школу тоже самое - тики, тревожность. Социализировался плохо, но к 10-11 классам вроде-бы стало ничего. Было несколько друзей. Из хронических заболеваний - периодически обостряющийся гайморит. Аллергии нет.
- Невроз никто из врачей не ставил, но по симптомам - почти 100%. Всю жизнь обязательно одолевали навязчивые мысли или действия (к примеру, мытьё рук), воспоминания о недавнем прошлом и т.д. (не буду углубляться, все понимают о чём я) - что это если не невроз?
- Чем дальше тем сильнее по утрам стало ломить голову. Вечером тяжело засыпаю, а утром - неимоверно тяжело просыпаюсь. Постоянно болит шея. Сдавливает голову (как обруч на голове).
- В детстве когда обследовался мнения врачей разделились. Лор-ы говорили что причина тиков - скопление вирусов (как следствие - гноя) в гайморовых пазухах (напомню, у меня хронический гайморит), дет. психиаторы - это возрастное, с годами пройдёт, невропатолог - тревожный тип личности, всевозможные терапевты-дилетанты - вот женишься, всё само собой пройдёт.....
- Раньше я связывал проблемы нервной системы с робостью, стеснением, неумением общаться с людьми. Всё это чушь. Жизнь заставила много общаться с самыми разными людьми и тики, невроз, ломка головы не прошли.

Время шло. Ничего не прошло. А вот что точно усилилось, так это сдавливающая боль в голове и неясность сознания. Буквально, иду по торговому центру, например, где много иллюминации, а себя как будто вижу со стороны, ломит голова, даже тяжело куда-либо смотреть. Хочется закрыть глаза и заснуть.
При этом, постоянный либо тремор по телу, либо - хочется подёргивать ногой, либо (если сдерживаешь себя) - в голове хочется рисовать какие-то фигуры, равнобедренные треугольники, окружности и т.п. Короче бред полный...

Теперь по обследованиям. Я крайне не люблю обращаться к врачам. Да и садиться на лекарства.. Слишком много видел и слышал отзывов, что на них подсаживаешься и потом слезть неимоверно сложно. И мало кому это помогает. Но вот, решил сделать обследования шеи, потому что как казалось, именно она источник во всяком случае части проблем. Пошёл и сделал МРТ. Вот что оно показало:


----------



## vlad8888 (26 Мар 2018)

Снимки МРТ могу прислать, если это необходимо...

Несколько лет назад проходил следующие исследования:
1) Электроэнцефалографическое исследование (ЭЭГ).
Общая характеристика электрической активности: организована слабо
Альфа-ритм - частота 9-11
Регулярность - нерегулярен
Амплитуда - нормальна
Зональные различия - снижены
Форма альфа-волны - синусоидальная
Межполушарная  ассиметрия - нет
Бета-ритм - частота 14-16, 18-20
Выраженность и характер - синусоидальная
Топография - все области
Тета ритм - частота 5-6, 7-8 Гц.
Выраженность  - отчётливая
Проявление - полиморфная
Топография - диффузная
Дельта-ритм - частота 4-5 Гц.
Выраженность - незначительная
Проявлени - полиморфное
Реактивность - нет
Топография - лобно-центральная
Межполушарная ассиметрия - нет
Пароксизмальная активность - пароксизмы, билатер. синхр., вспышки - тета, дельта.
Выраженность - умеренные
Амплитуда - на уровне фона, превышает умеренно
Топография - диффузная
Функциональные пробы. Пробы с открытием глаз - реакция, слабая
Ритмическая фотостимуляция - РУР в узком диапазоне низких высоких частот
Гипервителяция - усиливает альфа тета, синхронные параксизмы тета и дельта

Заключение: Умеренно выраженные диффузные изменения биоэлектрической активности головного мозга с дисфункцией нейронов на уровне срединно-стволовых структур и снижение порога судорожной готовности.

И ещё одно заключение по этому-же исследованию:
Умеренные изменения биоэлектрической активности головного мозга-дисфункция срединно-стволовых структур. Снижение порога пароксизмальной готовности головного мозга. Нельзя исключить наличие негрубой пароксизмальной активности. Рекомендовано ЭЭГ в динамике ч\з 6 мес.


----------



## vlad8888 (26 Мар 2018)

Электроэнцефалограмма (в 11 лет)
...
Заключение: основной ритм ЭЭГ (альфа) - сформирован; отмечены умеренные регуляторные изменения альфа-активности в виде неустойчивости частоты ритма, с тенденцией к сниженным значениям средней частоты относительно возрастной поры;
Данные ЭЭГ указывают на негрубую заинтересованность нижнестволовых отделов (в фоне); значительно повышенную реактивность диэнцефально-стволовых структур при функциональных нагрузках, особенно при гипервентиляции; при гипервентиляции выявлены эпизоды резкой ассимметрии в височных отделах - наиболее устойчиво - в передневисочных областях (наличие медленных высокоамплитудных волн слева), что требует подтверждения в динамике.

Есть ещё одно исследование в 18 лет:
Заключение:
-----------FM отведение (бассейн сонных артерий) ---------
Пульсовое кровенаполнение незначительно снижено слева, умеренно снижено справа.
Ассиметрия ПК в физиол. допуст. пределах.
Тонус артериол и прекапилляров умерен. повышен слева, умерен. повышен справа.
До функц. проб РЕО-признаки спазма сосудов: есть
Гипотония венозной сети нет.
Венозный отток сохранён.
Периф. сосуд. сопротивление незнач. повышено.
После функц. пробы "поворот влево" снижение ПК, снижение тонуса арт. сети справа, снижение ПК, улучшение вен. оттока
После функц. пробы "поворот вправо" снижение ПК, улучшение вен. оттока слева, улучшение вен-го оттока справа.
------------ОМ отведение (бассейн позвоночных артерий) -----------------
Пульсовое кровенаполнение в норме.
Асимметрия ПК в физиол. допуст. пределах.
Тонус артериол и прекапилляров незнач. повышен.
До функц. проб РЕО-признаки спазма сосудов: есть справа,
Гипотония венозной сети нет.
Венозный отток сохранён.
Периф. сосуд. сопротивление незнач. повышено.
После функц. пробы "поворот влево" снижение ПК, в ост. без выраж. динамики справа, снижение ПК, улучшение вен. отт.
После функц. пробы "поворот вправо" снижение ПК, в ост. без выраж.динамики справа, снижение ПК, снижение тонуса
Реакция сосудов на гипервентиляционную пробу по дистоническому типу.
Условия проведения записи: 1) Фон сидя, 2) Наклон вперёд; 3) Наклон назад; 4) Поворот влево; 5) Поворот вправо; 6) Гипервентиляция

Обследование на аппарате "Валента" (в том-же возрасте)
Результаты мониторирования (время обследования 30 минут) - жирным выделено то что у меня
ИВТ (исходный вегетативный тонус) ваготония эйтония симпатикотония *гиперсимпатикотония*
ВР (вегетативная реактивность) асимпатикотоническая нормальная *гиперсимпатикотоническая*
ВО (вегетативное обеспечение) *достаточное* избыточное недостаточное
Заключение: Во время проведения исследования выполнена проба "Активная ортостатическая проба"
Фоновый ритм: нормальная частоты сердечных сокращений. ЧСС = 80 уд/мин
Доминирующие медленные волны большого периода (>30 сек) на фоне ослабления волн, порождаемых ВНС. Значите. регуляцию СР.
На втором эпизоде пробы (по сравнению с первым) наблюдается:
Увеличение ЧСС на 36%. ЧСС = 109 уд./мин.
На третьем эпизоде пробы (по сравнению с первым) наблюдается:
Уменьшение ЧСС на 15%. ЧСС = 68 уд/мин.
Преобладание быстрых волн с периодом от 2 до 10 сек.
Смена характера регуляции СР на нормотонический.

Исследование (в 15 лет) - спектроэнцефалография
...
Заключение: Данные ЭЭГ-бодрствования  позволяют говорить дисфункции диэнцефально-стволовых структур. Ассиметрии не отмечено. Типичной эпиментирормной активности не выявлено.

Исследование (в 18 лет) - проводилось на системе "Кардиотехника-04". Холтеровское мониторирование ЭКГ и пневмограммы.

Динамика ЧСС
ЧСС днём средняя 91, мин.62 (00:51), макс. 188 (10:56); норма 82,7+-6,4 уд./мин. ЧСС ночью средняя 64 мин.52 (06:53), макс.112 (09:47); норма 59, 2+-6 уд/мин. ЧСС при нагрузках 125, мин. 79 (17:34), Макс.188 (10:56)
Длительность сна 8ч.0 мин. Структура сна на тренде ЧСС сформирована, ППД занимают менее 50% (норма)
ЧСС в течении суток в пределах возрастной нормы
Циркадный индекс 1,42 (норма 1,20-1,44). Циркадный индекс ЧСС в пределах нормы.
В течении суток субмаксимальная ЧСС достигнута (92% от максимально возможной для данного возраста).
Нарушения ритма сердца: синусовый ритм в течении времени наблюдения, с ЧСС от 52 до 188 (средняя 82) уд/мин. Паузы за счёт синосовой аритмии с предэктопическим интервалом от 946 до 1377 (в среднем 1117) мсек. Всего: 23 (1 в час). Днём: 9. (1 в час.) Ночью: 14. (2 в час). Одиночные наджелудочковые экстрасистолы с с предэктопическим интервалом от 370 до 568 (в среднем 447) мсек. Днём: 6. (менее 1 в час). Ночью - нет. Наджелудочковая эктопическая активность в пределах нормы. Желудочковая эктопическая активность не обнаружена. Анализ циркадного типа аритмий нецелесообразен из-за небольшого числа аритмий.
Изменения ST-T: Ишемические изменения ЭКГ не обнаружены.
Лестничные пробы:
В течении времени наблюдения выполнены 2 ФН в виде подъема по лестнице мощностью от 10 до 18 Вт. Объём выполненной работы от 495 до 2585 кг*м с ЧСС от 150 до 195 уд/мин, что соответствует 73 - 96% от максимальной для данного возраста. Субмаксимальная ЧСС достигнута в 2 случаях. Причина прекращения нагрузок: Учащенное дыхание - в 1 случае. Толерантность к нагрузке "низкая". Нагрузка не привела к возникновению ишемических изменений ЭКГ.
Изменения интервала QT: Значимых изменений QT-интервала в течении суток не выявлено.
Вариабельность сердечного ритма: Вариабельность ритма сердца сохранена. Соотношение высокочастотного и низкочастотного компонентов сбалансировано.
Статистика по Вариабельности RR: Функция разброса ритма снижена и повышена функция концентрации ритма. Уровень парасимпатического влияния на ритм сердца снижен.
Динамика дыхания
За время ночного сна выявлены нарушения дыхания. Зарегистрировано:
6 апноэ, продолжительностью от 9 до 12 сек., в общей сложности 1 мин. 1 сек. (0%). 5 гипопноэ, продолжительностью от 8 до 15 сек., в общей сложности 0 мин. 54 сек. (0%). Общая длит. апноэ\гипопноэ: 1 мин. 55 сек. (0% аеализируемого времени сна (7 ч. 18 мин. 50 сек.)). ИА - 1, что соответствует норме.
(ИА (индекс апноэ): менее 5 - норма, 5-14 - легкая, 15-29 средняя, 30 и более - тяжелая степень).

Заключение: Основной ритм синусовый с ЧСС от 52 до 188 (средняя 82) уд/мин. Паузы за счёт синусовой аритмии с предэктопическим интервалом от 946 до 1377 (в среднем 1117) мсек..(норма ло 1700 мсек.). Прогностически значимых нарушений ритма сердца не обнаружено (всего 6 СЭ за сутки, в пределах допустимой нормы). ВСР - Функция разброса ритма снижена и повышена функция концентрации ритма. Уровень парасимпатического влияния на ритм сердца снижен.


----------



## AIR (26 Мар 2018)

vlad8888 написал(а):


> Снимки МРТ могу прислать, если это необходимо


А можно просто обычные рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами выложить?


----------



## vlad8888 (26 Мар 2018)

Рентгеновских нет, есть МРТ. Выкладываю по ссылке - http://wdfiles.ru/5lrf
Заранее премного благодарен...


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (27 Мар 2018)

то что вам хочется постоянно руки мыть - это ОКР) обсессивно-компульсивное расстройство, бывает. Руки мыть вообще-то полезно и нужно) Можно еще и другие ритуалы придумать) Как с этим бороться ,если  напрягает: возвести ритуал в максимальный пик - т.е. делать его весь день раз сто, чтобы вытошнило и больше не захотелось. Либо делать его все реже и реже с каждым днем и видеть, что ничего плохого не произойдет) ОКР - это как попытка слить тревожность, сбавить градус


----------



## La murr (27 Мар 2018)

@vlad8888, здравствуйте!
Снимки лучше разместить а форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют


----------



## AIR (27 Мар 2018)

vlad8888 написал(а):


> Заранее премного благодарен...


Зря. так как:


vlad8888 написал(а):


> Рентгеновских нет, есть МРТ. Выкладываю по ссылке - http://wdfiles.ru/5lrf


При проблемах двигательного характера в шейном отделе,  от статических снимков проку мало...


----------



## BlackND (27 Мар 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> то что вам хочется постоянно руки мыть - это ОКР) обсессивно-компульсивное расстройство, бывает.


О помню было нечто подобное когда работал в тех.поддержке в колл центре..там прям когда к компу иной подходишь аж тошнит от того какая засраная клавиатура и мышка..реально после каждого раза мыл руки бегал..щас в привычку уже вошло..)но вот салфетками пользоваться не могу..они липкость какую то оставляют..(


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (27 Мар 2018)

это не ОКР, это нормально ,мыть руки от грязной клавы) ОКР - когда ты делаешь это, чтобы не произошло что-то плохое, тебе типо полегче становится, когда ты руки помыл)) вот это уже невроз)


----------



## vlad8888 (27 Мар 2018)

Ребят, да забудьте вы про руки. У меня это как раз сейчас прошло. Что появилось и проявилось с новой силой - это головные боли, ломка в шее и голове, тяжело просыпаться и засыпать, навязчивые мысли, подёргивание ног при ходьбе (как у ретивой кобылы, извините за сравнение), тремор по телу (то одна мышца дёргается, то другая), вялость, сонливость, ощущение деперсонализации (когда хочется закрыть глаза при ярком свете), плохое настроение, раздражительность перемежающаяся с тревожностью.
При этом всём, симптоматика сохраняется вне зависимости от того: активно общаюсь я с кем-либо или нет, гуляю я на свежем воздухе или нахожусь в помещении, поздно я лёг спать или рано и т.д.

Также замечу, что веду активный, здоровый образ жизни. О правильном питании знаю даже больше чем нужно. Каждый день минимум час интенсивных упражнений на свежем воздухе. Единственное, поздно ложусь спать, т.к. рано почти не удаётся заснуть. Кстати, с правильным питанием появились свои навязчивые мысли. Постоянно хочется читать что вредно, что полезно.
Т.е. те-же навязчивости, но мозг нашёл новую причину для навязчивости. В детстве это были мытьё рук, потом - как я выгляжу, потом - навязчивые воспоминания, теперь вот - размышления что вредно, а что полезно и так по любой другой теме.

А что со снимками не так? Ссылка открывается которую я указал?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (27 Мар 2018)

это неврозищеее у вас конкретный , спать надо как раз-таки ложиться лучше до 11, чтобы НС успевала восстановиться. А неврозище и не пройдет, пока проблемы свои не найдете сами, либ ос помощью психотерапевта, но он должен быть толковым! Вам сказали, рентгеновские нужны снимки с пробами, а не МРТ, а МРТ ваше как у всех (ИМХО)

когда такое состояние, лучше не интенсивные упражнения делать ,а легкое лфк...подергивания всегда при обострении невроза, а в жизни вашей чо происходит (можете тут не отвечать, а себе ответьте), работа там, дом, кто что бесет т .д. после чего все началось, какие события интервалом пол года до первых симптомов) происходили в жизни)) Это минимальный набор с которым нужно разобраться, в том случае, если врачи не могут найти причину таких состояний) и не находят болячек


----------



## vlad8888 (27 Мар 2018)

Екатерина, я с вами согласен, но у меня есть некоторые сомнения, что мои проблемы относятся к каким-либо психотравмирующим факторам, стрессам и т.п. Раньше я мог бы так сказать, но сейчас - особенно в критических ситуациях, спокоен как танк. Быстро принимаю решение, никаких проблем.
А тревожность проявляется именно в мыслях, но не в социальных взаимоотношениях, как-то так..
Я подозреваю, что есть некоторые проблемы с сосудами. Я их толком не проверял. Явилась ли причина этого родовая травма шеи, потому снимки МРТ и сделал. На них что-то есть специфическое?
И ещё, ЭЭГ которое я делал десять лет назад показало дисфункцию диэнцефально-стволовых структур.
И, почему я подозреваю сосуды и артерии. Мне несколько становится лучше (уходит ломка головы, навязчивости, сдавливание, даже тревожность и т.д.), когда принимаю горячую ванну с солью или контрастный душ, или когда ныряю с головой в речку, бассейн, море, не важно....


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (28 Мар 2018)

нормальные соц отношения и быстрота принятия решений еще не говорит об отсутствии у человека дурацких и мешающих жить ему убеждений, а также наличия проблем в других сферах его жизни) наличие тревожных мыслей как раз-таки это подтверждает. А сосуды у нас неплохо неврологи обследуют и лечат ,почему вы к ним очно не обратитесь, а 10 летней давности обследования вообще как-то глупо мне кажется приводить в пример и так циклиться на них)


----------



## vlad8888 (28 Мар 2018)

1) Психотерапия; 2) Лекарства, траквил., всевозможные таблетки (печень убивается быстро); 3) Массаж, ЗОЖ, ванны, пиявки, гомеопатия, ...
Что-то человечество ещё придумало? Если меня обследовали в детстве, ничего не нашли (кроме того что я указал), то что изменится сейчас?

Мне в первую очередь интересно мнение людей которым вот это и это помогло, это не помогло. Если у кого-то есть похожие симптомы и исследования..


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (28 Мар 2018)

да вот вам и мнение, сдавливало голову не по детски, правую сторону, ПА, тревога, новязчивые мысли ,ОКР, помогла психотерапия, а именно канал на ютубе неврозы мегаполиса Алексея красикова, я смотрела все видео его. Так же помогло лфк на шею и на весь позвоночник/, так же ставили диагноз синдром ПА, куча сосудистых якобы уколов и таблеток, не помогало ничего. Все прошло после психотерапии и лфк и осознания своих конфликтов внутренних) Транки не пила, хотя назначали. Изначально было желание терпеть и работать над неврозом и позвоночником,  а не искать состояния пофигизма. Когнитивно-поведенческая терапия помогла. у меня все) 
из исследования - мрт, уздг сосудов шеи и головы, ангиография сосудов головы ,экг, узи, хольтер, в общем стандартный набор невротика) 
Вам тут предложили рентгеновские снимки выложить вроде бы...


----------



## vlad8888 (28 Мар 2018)

Екатерина, спасибо большое за подробный ответ. Обязательно посмотрю видео, попробую пройти по вашему пути.
Снимков, к сожалению , нет. Я думал МРТ даёт наиболее полную картину.
Я тут прошёл заочную консультацию невролога с 20-летним стажем. Много вопросов ему задавал, чуть позже выложу ответы, думаю, многим будет интересно.)
А через какое время у вас прошла симптоматика, после проведения данного некоего самоанализа?)


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (28 Мар 2018)

vlad8888 написал(а):


> Екатерина, а через какое время у вас прошла симптоматика, после проведения данного некоего самоанализа?)


симптоматика прошла, когда мне стало наплевать на себя и на симптоматику, надоело трястись и бояться, панические атаки прошли как я перестала их бояться, они на подходе, я это чувтствовала и у меня были мысли:"ну давай начинайся уже тогда уж, атака, только толку от тебя...)) и она не начиналась.Сделала МРТ, мне сказали, что все хорошо там, а голова продолжада болеть и кружиться и еще стягивало там что-то оооч больно, я даже вскрикивала, вот после мрт на след день все прошло) я просто поверила,что нечему там болеть, раз все норм. А спина прошла после лфк. А совсем уж симптоматика в виде подергиваний мышц в разных местах проходит быстро (и появляется после нервной нагрузки), чтобы не нервничать вот и пришлось осознать свои проблемы и конфликты. В общем, симптоматика от плохих навязчивых мыслей , мысли следствие тревожности - причина тревожности у меня были неверные убеждения, проблемы в семье)

в общем, щас сформулирую: если врачи не находят ничего серьезного, то причина симптоматики - всей этой петрушки в первый раз возникла из-за какой-то жизненной ситуации, которая вас не устраивало и пошло поехало, а потом симптоматика добавлялась уже новая тупо из-за страха самой симптоматики , кароч, невроз обостряется от боязни симптомов, а симптомы ваша больная голова умеет придумывать нехилые) Моя по крайней мере умела)


----------

